# Is a GFCI needed when having an aquarium?



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

I will most likely get a surge protector to protect my equipment if the power goes out, as it does a couple times a year.


I am just wondering if it is absolutely necessary?
Is it used in case when I am doing a water change and water splashes on the outlet, it makes it safe?

If water does go to the outlet, what are the worst cases that could cause? Is it that I just can't touch the outlet? Can someone explain it all to me? Thanks.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

A GCFI or GFI as many call them, is not necessary for a fish tank. Honestly, you shouldn't be getting the outlet wet. But it doesn't hurt. A GFCI is a wall receptacle though. It is not the same as a surge protector. If water splashes into the outlet, nothing will happen. The current won't have a path to travel from a couple drops.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It's absolutely necessary if the outlet is outside (pond) but not inside. Just keep the surge protector off the ground incase there is spillage.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> It's absolutely necessary if the outlet is outside (pond) but not inside. Just keep the surge protector off the ground incase there is spillage.


Thanks, how would I keep it off the ground by the way? The tank is in my bedroom on a 29 gallon aquatic fundamentals upright stand. Would I put it on the dresser next the to the tank that is taller than the tank itself?


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

It doesn't have to be above the tank, it's just better if it's off the ground. People often mount them to the inside wall of their stand, or similar.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Dr. Acula said:


> It doesn't have to be above the tank, it's just better if it's off the ground. People often mount them to the inside wall of their stand, or similar.


Thanks, how would I mount them exactly, and I thought it wasn't safe to put in the stand.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Aqua3 said:


> Thanks, how would I mount them exactly, and I thought it wasn't safe to put in the stand.


If the wood is thick enough you can use screws to attach it to the cabinet. If not glue a piece of 2 x 3 to the inside and then attach the strip to the 2x.\

I'd use GFCI on any aquarium just for the piece of mind.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Aqua3 said:


> Thanks, how would I mount them exactly, and I thought it wasn't safe to put in the stand.


On the back of your surge protector, there are 2 holes. That's for mounting on screw heads. Screw the screws into your stand then mound the surge protector onto the screw.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A surge protector protects your equipment. A GFCI protects you. My first priority isn't my equipment, it is me, so I try to always use a surge protector for my aquarium set-up.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Aqua3 said:


> Thanks, how would I mount them exactly, and I thought it wasn't safe to put in the stand.


Heavy Duty Velcro is easy to use and is fast. No messing around with screws or wood. Just make sure the surfaces are clean and reasonably flat. If it's rough wood you may need to sand it first.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Probably one of the most overlooked things in the hobby. As everyone knows, water and electricity is a lethal combination. Consider the heater(s), light(s), powerhead(s) and/or submersible pumps used in the aquarium. A good safety feature is to have these things plugged into a GFI circuit to ensure if there is ever a short, YOU are protected. You can replace an outlet with a GFI outlet OR even easier is a plug-in to convert a regular outlet into a GFI outlet - WELL worth the $20~ bill.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

AbbeysDad said:


> Probably one of the most overlooked things in the hobby. As everyone knows, water and electricity is a lethal combination. Consider the heater(s), light(s), powerhead(s) and/or submersible pumps used in the aquarium. A good safety feature is to have these things plugged into a GFI circuit to ensure if there is ever a short, YOU are protected. You can replace an outlet with a GFI outlet OR even easier is a plug-in to convert a regular outlet into a GFI outlet - WELL worth the $20~ bill.


Where do i buy one for $20 and what brand/model to get? 

Also if use that, would i then plug in a surge protector and then plug the electronics into that? quick response is appreciated


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

You can plug the surge into the GFCI. They do two different things. The GFCI shuts off the circuit if it senses electricity "leaking" which will protect you from a shock. The surge protector helps to keep equipment from being fried if say lightning strikes the utility pole near your house.


And before you perfectionists jump on me, I know my explanation was oversimplified.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Sure a GFI is ~$20 but don't attempt to instal an outlet if you have no experience and installing a GFI is a little tricky.

They do make a GFI adaptor you just plug into your normal outlet

Defiant Plug-In GFCI Adapter (3-Wire Grounding)-30339036 - The Home Depot

Yes, you plug all of your electronics into the surge, and the surge into the GFI.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

One additional comment about GFCI. 

GFCI can sometimes trip for no obvious reason, and even if all your equipment is good. Some items, electronic MH ballasts come to mind, can trip a GFCI even if they are good. 

Since you loose power if the GFCI trips, and you must reset it, it can be a disaster if your away for a few days and it trips then. A couple of times I had my GFCI trip when I was away, and lost almost everything in the tank. It was a SW reef tank too, and those are almost as expensive as a FW planted tank (grin).

I would say that if your going to be away for an extended period, plug the critical equipment, such as the filtration system, into a Non-GFI outlet.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

DaveK said:


> One additional comment about GFCI.
> 
> GFCI can sometimes trip for no obvious reason, and even if all your equipment is good. Some items, electronic MH ballasts come to mind, can trip a GFCI even if they are good.
> 
> ...


Isn't the filter the most important to have in a GFCI outlet? Or would having a surge protector upwards so water can't drip down to the outlet. Woudl that be safe and work well. I don't really understand what happens if water gets to the outlet and I don't have a GFCi. I don't understand completely why a GFCI unit is important. I know if water gets to the outlet it shuts down.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

In my experience, the GFCI is most important when a heater breaks and is leaking current into the tank. I've never had a filter, or even heard of a filter, leaking into the tank, but heaters, yes.


And drip loops are the simplest way to keep water out of the electrical outlets.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds like some basics needed? Two different things and whether they are needed depends on your level of safety concern. The surge protector can help save some expensive equipment if it is the type most likely to be harmed. Surges come from weird things like lightning strikes IF they are really close by or something like a car hitting a pole so that the wires are banging together. Surges come from the power line in most cases and they do a lot of things to try to control them with grounding at each pole and fuses/breakers. But then it is true tah nothing is going to stop a surge if it is strong enough and close enough so we normally just go for protecting what we feel is most vulnerable. Things that have intergrated circuits are the most common item damaged. The more digital electronics an item has, the more likely to be harmed by surges. TV, microwave, newer frigs Cell phones and such are common victims. 
But then many of us do not have very much digital in our fishroom. So whether a surge protector is needed may depend on the calculated risk of what we have and what damage a strike might do as well as how our insurance will look at lightning damage. My policy covers me for anything really big enough to bother filing so I only use surge protection on the expensive stuff like computer, TV, etc. filters, lights and simple stuff are rarely harmed as the surge finds the integrated circuits are a far easier path to ground. Chips can blow at ten volts while a filter motor runs at 110 Volts all the time! 

GFCI are designed to protect us. When it senses an unusual flow of electricity to ground, it cuts off power in fractions of a second. So if you do something common like pick up a light and the cord is frayed and touching the metal reflector, the power may find a way to run through your body to get to the ground. If you fumble and let something like a light, heater, etc. drop into the tank and try to save it? That is when we want a GFCI to turn off the power and quick enough to save our heart going into erratic beats that kill you. 

Running water down the cord and into the outlet or splashing is a much less dangerous thing. There is good reason to not lay a power strip on the floor where water drops into it but it is not a really big thing compared to the others. Enough water to get both the powered side and the grounded side of the wiring both wet and connected together will give you a great big bang and puff of smoke as the fuse or breaker on the circuit blows. If it is a creeping, slow wet thing, the heat could catch the drapes on fire, etc. Whatever gets wet and hot will be ruined! 

This is one that is designed for the person who has no need to take the outlet out or do anything much more than plug it in.
Do you want to pay $15 to live through any accident that may happen?
Shop Shock Buster 15-Amp 3-Wire Grounding Single to Single Yellow GFCI Adapter at Lowes.com


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> Sounds like some basics needed? Two different things and whether they are needed depends on your level of safety concern. The surge protector can help save some expensive equipment if it is the type most likely to be harmed. Surges come from weird things like lightning strikes IF they are really close by or something like a car hitting a pole so that the wires are banging together. Surges come from the power line in most cases and they do a lot of things to try to control them with grounding at each pole and fuses/breakers. But then it is true tah nothing is going to stop a surge if it is strong enough and close enough so we normally just go for protecting what we feel is most vulnerable. Things that have intergrated circuits are the most common item damaged. The more digital electronics an item has, the more likely to be harmed by surges. TV, microwave, newer frigs Cell phones and such are common victims.
> But then many of us do not have very much digital in our fishroom. So whether a surge protector is needed may depend on the calculated risk of what we have and what damage a strike might do as well as how our insurance will look at lightning damage. My policy covers me for anything really big enough to bother filing so I only use surge protection on the expensive stuff like computer, TV, etc. filters, lights and simple stuff are rarely harmed as the surge finds the integrated circuits are a far easier path to ground. Chips can blow at ten volts while a filter motor runs at 110 Volts all the time!
> 
> GFCI are designed to protect us. When it senses an unusual flow of electricity to ground, it cuts off power in fractions of a second. So if you do something common like pick up a light and the cord is frayed and touching the metal reflector, the power may find a way to run through your body to get to the ground. If you fumble and let something like a light, heater, etc. drop into the tank and try to save it? That is when we want a GFCI to turn off the power and quick enough to save our heart going into erratic beats that kill you.
> ...


Thank you, I understand it a lot more. One more question, my outlet is a 2 prong. So if I use an adapter that converts 1 outlet to a 3 prong, then stick the thing you listed at lowes on that. Then, I connect a surge protector to that and have it upwards so no water drips down. Then plug in the filter, light, and heater. Would that be a safe setup, and also would all those adapters put out a weaker wattage, or would I not have to worry about that? Thanks a lot


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Aqua3 said:


> Where do i buy one for $20 and what brand/model to get?
> 
> Also if use that, would i then plug in a surge protector and then plug the electronics into that? quick response is appreciated


The one I bought on Amazon was called /Shock Buster' and was $21 & free shipping...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E12ADA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> This is one that is designed for the person who has no need to take the outlet out or do anything much more than plug it in.
> Do you want to pay $15 to live through any accident that may happen?
> Shop Shock Buster 15-Amp 3-Wire Grounding Single to Single Yellow GFCI Adapter at Lowes.com


This is the exact GFCI I was going to link to. The principles and benefits of a GFCI can be googled, you'll get the same info that was provided earlier. To put it simply, if you're the type to wear a hard hat to a construction site, get a GFCI and use it.

To clarify some misinformation provided in this thread, a GFCI is NOT necessary for an outdoor electrical outlet, but it should have a weatherproof cover. A GFCI is REQUIRED for any electrical outlet that is within five feet of a water source, like a kitchen faucet or bathroom sink. This information comes not from me, but from a home inspector I hired for my one year home builder's warranty. That is standard building code for residential property in Canada. I can't speak to what the code is wherever you're from, but that's the type of thing you can look into on your own.

As far as GFCIs that randomly trip, I've never had that issue at my parent's house or my house. I suspect a faulty GFCI.

Plug the GFCI into the wall, the surge protector into the GFCI, and all your equipment into the surge protector. Then mount the surge protector up on the inside your stand to create a drip loop. All bases covered.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

sm1ke said:


> This is the exact GFCI I was going to link to. The principles and benefits of a GFCI can be googled, you'll get the same info that was provided earlier. To put it simply, if you're the type to wear a hard hat to a construction site, get a GFCI and use it.
> 
> To clarify some misinformation provided in this thread, a GFCI is NOT necessary for an outdoor electrical outlet, but it should have a weatherproof cover. A GFCI is REQUIRED for any electrical outlet that is within five feet of a water source, like a kitchen faucet or bathroom sink. This information comes not from me, but from a home inspector I hired for my one year home builder's warranty. That is standard building code for residential property in Canada. I can't speak to what the code is wherever you're from, but that's the type of thing you can look into on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks, if the GFCI adapter does randomly trip, does that just turn off all the equipment, so I would just need to hit the reset button? I am guessing the only reason that a GFCI that trips randomly is bad is if you aren't at home for a while, while all your equipment is off.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry, there amy be a big problem here!! 

Two prong outlets are not common any more and it is likely to be an older house. that leaves the electrical system often using just two wires. One is hot and one neutral or ground. But three prong have three wires hot neutral and ground. I'm not at all sure how the Gfci would act without separate ground wire but the fist big problem is that the GFCi adapter will have three prongs and not plumb into the outlet. 
While it is true that the wire for the neutral and the ground both go back to the same point at the fuse or breaker box, they do have different functions. 
Sorry, I would have to back off on the recommendation for older wiring. Not to say your wiring is not good, just that it is older and not ready for some of our newer gadgets. Older wiring can have some really good points as well as some not so good.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> Sorry, there amy be a big problem here!!
> 
> Two prong outlets are not common any more and it is likely to be an older house. that leaves the electrical system often using just two wires. One is hot and one neutral or ground. But three prong have three wires hot neutral and ground. I'm not at all sure how the Gfci would act without separate ground wire but the fist big problem is that the GFCi adapter will have three prongs and not plumb into the outlet.
> While it is true that the wire for the neutral and the ground both go back to the same point at the fuse or breaker box, they do have different functions.
> Sorry, I would have to back off on the recommendation for older wiring. Not to say your wiring is not good, just that it is older and not ready for some of our newer gadgets. Older wiring can have some really good points as well as some not so good.


Thanks, didn't think about that. So do you still recommend getting the setup I said previously, or a GFCI won't work and just still with using an adapter to convert a 2 prong to a 3 prong, and plug a surge protector on it, then put the equipment in. Thanks again


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Because of how the GFI works in it's current detection, a plug-in GFI like the Shock Buster can be plugged into a 3 prong adapter and then into the house outlet. I tested mine using the test button and it trips just fine.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know how the current is sensed but some things that I would think important is whether the center screw in the current outlet is grounded or not. The screw is what makes the ground connection on many and that might be important. But then I have not used it in that way. 
So make my answer--DUH? I don't know.
Depending on how/where you shop, it might be a good thing to shop local for the GFCI and then give it a good trial . In that way you can return it when dealing with reputable stores rather than online.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Aqua3 said:


> Isn't the filter the most important to have in a GFCI outlet? Or would having a surge protector upwards so water can't drip down to the outlet. Woudl that be safe and work well. I don't really understand what happens if water gets to the outlet and I don't have a GFCi. I don't understand completely why a GFCI unit is important. I know if water gets to the outlet it shuts down.


Normally everything around an aquarium should be run on a GFCI circuit. Heaters can break, lighting can fall into the tank, cords to anything in the tank can crack and get cut. 

GFCI is there to protect you. To put this on very simple, if not quite correct ones, a GFCI measures current to the devices and from the devices. If it's not the same, it means that there is a current leak some place, so it trips.

This is especially helpful if that "some place" the current is leaking to is you. (grin)

You can read more about GFCI here (offsite) - https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/GFCI

Surge protectors are not the same kind of protection and are not as safe. They protect the devices if there is a power surge coming from outside, for example a lightning strike nearby. They do not protect you.

As a note, I only recommend plugging critical items of your system into non-GFCI outlets when you are away and no one will be around to keep an eye on the tank. Otherwise plug it into a GFCI protected outlet.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Surge protectors are like a shield between things and surges. They can protect thing if the surge is not too large or close but even the best shield is not going to stop it if the cannon is too close or too large! 
GFCI are more like seat belts. They help a lot if there is an accident but whether you use them depends on how you feel about going out the windshield if something goes really wrong? Prudent folks think it better. 
The problem with the plain vanilla 110 volt stuff we use all the time is that it seems so safe that we get careless. Where everybody knows the high voltage 7600 is bad news, it can be quite the opposite. 
Touching 7600 may result in losing a leg or arm as it simply burns too much but the stuff we are around all the time is just right to cause changes to the heartbeat which puts you in far worse shape.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

AbbeysDad said:


> The one I bought on Amazon was called /Shock Buster' and was $21 & free shipping...
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E12ADA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have the shock buster on my tank. Very happy with it. :nerd:


----------

